# Old Planet Audio BB amps



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

How good are these amps ,as far as build quality and durability goes? are they a good solid amp?


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

The one that says "The Big Bang" on the side...like 1000 watts x 1 @ 4 ohms? Pretty sure this is from the last of the Zed made PAs...


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

ryan s said:


> The one that says "The Big Bang" on the side...like 1000 watts x 1 @ 4 ohms? Pretty sure this is from the last of the Zed made PAs...


yes it is like you described, so I think I`ll get me one, thanks


----------



## ESW (May 15, 2009)

Did you ever end up getting a BB PA amp?


----------

